# M50b25 non vanos turbo build



## BeRt91 (5 mo ago)

Hi I have a rust free (almost,) E34 with the m50b25 non vanos, non ews engine with about 90k miles. I was considering selling her, but I just can't part with her.

So instead I thought why the hell not make her a bit more interesting and push some more ponies out of the old bird.

Can anyone point me in the right direction for information on what I would need and costs etc?


----------

